# DE headboat 12/11/05



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I wanted to get some togging done so I decided at the last second to jump on one of the DE headboats today. I was able to limit out on tog up to 6 1/2 lbs. The pool winner was probably close to 8lbs. I was really lucky today. There were quite a few people who only had 1-3 keepers. I caught 11 keepers, gave my 11th one to the guy next to me, two throw backs and a doggie. I think there was one other lady who caught 7 keepers. There were about 20 people on board so we had plenty of room. It was not a hot bite by any means, I really had to move around a lot to catch fish. I guess I can't complain since I limited out.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Better than Thursday*

I was out with you on the MS on Thursday (man it was cold out there). Looks like you had a better day than we did. Congrats on the limit. Something tells me it was a little more than just luck working in your favor (maybe skill?).


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice catch Anthony. Hopefully I will
be joining you out there on one of these
trips. I am dying to wet a line.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

They won't be doing many more tog trips, last day is dec 18. I may consider doing one the last day weather permitting.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I will be looking for a good weather window
in the next week. After that I am 
going to be looking at going out to 
VA Beach to hit some offshore seabass 
on the Super Sport or the Jil Carrie.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Have you ever tried the trips out of NJ?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

No I have not. I keep looking at those
tog trips out of Cape May. They have
been just crushing them lately. As far
as seabass go, VA Beach is the place to 
go.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great catch......*

Anthony...Nice fish.


----------

